# Truth abot cough medicines! PLEASE READ!



## nowstopwhining (Feb 17, 2008)

do you guys realize what this shit does to your liver and kidneys.....


*
PLEASE READ THIS BEFORE TAKING COUGH SUPPRESANTS TO GET HIGH

It talks about the other chemicals in this shit your taking!

* Erowid DXM Vault : Complete Guide to DXM in Non-Prescription Drugs

Triple C's are terrible for you because of the other ingredients. You can get high from DXM, it won't kill you. But what will kill you is the rest of the shit in the Cough Medicine. It will shut down your liver and you will die. So I would not recommend taking that shit unless you know the kind that is pure and won't fuck your liver up and kill you. Very painful death too...

Triple c's contain Chlorpheniramine Maleate and DXM

High doses of Chlorpheniramine Maleate seizures, shortness in breath, loss of consciencness and external bleeding. It also places a huuuge strain on your heart, liver, and kidneys.


if your gonna trip on DXM find a cough med with DXM as the ONLY active ingredient
This is SOOOO important. Almost all cough medications have DXM in them, but they also have other active ingredients that will completely fuck with you.
*

This should be stickied...I dont like seeing kids die*


----------



## bunique209 (Feb 17, 2008)

i know people who have done tripple c's for years and kids who have taken 50 pills at once. i dont know any who died.


----------



## WeFallToday (Feb 17, 2008)

I used to tke 20 triple c's a day.at the time "everyone was doing it"

until i started coughing up blood.i dont take ANY form of pill now [even for health reasons]


I also used to trip on pure dxm [where im from there small yellow pills] 
but this was all,a very long time ago.


----------



## smokingbot (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah I drink so much now I am kind of scared to take prescription drugs as well.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 17, 2008)

Just wait until your 50....Cirrhosis of the liver is awesome

Its a medical fact the things wreak havoc on your body.


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 17, 2008)

bunique209 said:


> i know people who have done tripple c's for years and kids who have taken 50 pills at once. i dont know any who died.


people always try to scare you about takin drugs....I've taken 1000's of hits of E and I'm only kinda depressed and stupid now...Ha ha hee hee


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 17, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> people always try to scare you about takin drugs....I've taken 1000's of hits of E and I'm only kinda depressed and stupid now...Ha ha hee hee


E is different thats a REAL drug

Please click on that link and read bravo

Sclerosis of the liver is nothign to fuck aroudn with. Im telling you guys...dont listen to me and its your own damn fault im just trying to help you


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 17, 2008)

*SPECIAL WARNING - Coricidin Cough and Cold*
There are many over-the-counter products which contain DXM. Most contain additional active ingredients which are best avoided at high doses. The higher the dose, the more likely problems are. One product which has caused problems for many people is Coricidin Cough and Cold which contains DXM and Chlorpheniramine Maleate. If you are using DXM recreationally, avoid using Coricidin Cough and Cold as your DXM source. We have collected a few reports specifically about people's experiences with Coricidin.


*Common ingredients found with DXM* 

[*]*Acetaminophen*
High doses of Acetaminophen can cause serious liver damage and possibly death. Symptoms of overdose may include bloody, black, or tarry stool; bloody or cloudy urine; pain in lower back and/or side; sores, ulcers, or white spots on lips or in mouth; sore throat; or unusual bleeding or bruising.
We have seen recommendations that no more than 4000 mg of acetaminophen be taken in a day (and no more than 2600mg/day for long-term use).
ReadersDigestHealth.com
 
[*]*Aspirin*
Symptoms of overdose may include rapid breathing, difficulty swallowing, ringing in the ears or loss of hearing, bloody urine, diarrhea, nausea, dizziness, fever, swelling of eyelids, face or lips, and convulsions.
Toxic Aspirin overdoses can be seen beginning at 150-300 mg/kg (10,000 mg for a person weighing 160 lb).
HealthCentral.com
 
[*]*Chlorpheniramine Maleate*
High doses of Chlorpheniramine Maleate (CPM) can cause severe and life-threatening symptoms including seizures; shortness of breath or troubled breathing; weakness; loss of consciousness; severe dryness of mouth, nose, or throat; bleeding from skin, mouth, eyes, rectum, and vagina; and possibly death.
We have seen recommendations that no more than 24 mg of CPM be taken in a day.
Medline Plus Chlorpheniramine
Search PubMed
See Experiences with CPM Containing DXM Products
 
[*]*Guaifenesin*
High doses of Guaifenesin can cause severe nausea and vomiting.
MedlinePlus
 
[*]*Pseudoephedrine (Hydrochloride)*
High doses of pseudoephedrine can cause irregular heartbeat, headaches, difficulty breathing, anxiety, and seizures. Though some people use pseudoephedrine recreationally, there is too much pseudoephedrine in these products to use them as a source for DXM.
Medline Plus
Search PubMed
[*]*Sorbitol*
Sorbitol is a sugar substitute that is used in some "sugar-free" brands of cough syrup. High doses of Sorbitol (between 10 and 50 grams) can cause gastrointestinal distress from mild discomfort to severe diarrhea.
MedlinePlus


----------



## nowstopwhining (Feb 17, 2008)

*DXM CONTAINING PRODUCTS (OVER-THE-COUNTER)*


[*]*Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Cough Medicine*
by Miles Consumer
Active Ingredients (per tablet):
Aspirin 325mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg,
Phenylpropanolamine Bitartrate 20mg,
DXM HBr 10mg.
 Notes: In water the aspirin is converted into its soluble ionic form, sodium acetylsalicylate.



[*]*Alka-Seltzer Plus Cold & Cough Medicine Liqui-Gels*
by Miles Consumer
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
DXM HBr 10mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
Acetaminophen 250mg.
 Notes: Not recommended because of Acetaminophen. The Chlorpheniramine Maleate is an antihistamine and the Pseudoephedrine HCl is a nasal decongestant.



[*]*Alka-Seltzer Plus Night-Time Cold Medicine*
by Miles Consumer
Active Ingredients (per tablet):
Aspirin 500mg,
Doxylamine Succinate 6.25mg,
Phenylpropanolamine
Bitartrate 20mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.
 Notes: In water the aspirin is converted into its soluble ionic form, sodium acetylsalicylate. Doxylamine Succinate is an antihistamine.



[*]*Alka-Seltzer Plus Night-Time Cold Medicine Liqui-Gels*
by Miles Consumer
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
DXM HBr 10mg
Doxylamine Succinate 6.25mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
Acetaminophen 250mg.


[*]*Benylin Adult Formula Cough Suppressant*
by WARNER WELLCOME
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Benylin Expectorant*
by WARNER WELLCOME
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 5mg,
Guaifenesin 100mg.
 Notes: Guaifenesin may cause nausea in high doses.



[*]*Benylin Multisymptom*
by WARNER WELLCOME
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 5mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg,
Guaifenesin 100mg.


[*]*Benylin Pediatric Cough Suppressant*
by WARNER WELLCOME
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 7.5mg.


[*]*Buckley's Mixture [DM]*
by W.K. Buckley
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 12.5mg
 Note: In Canada, Buckley's DM contains DXM, their main product "Buckley's Mixture" does not contain any DXM in Canada. Note: in a sugar-free base. Buckley's Mixture [DM] contains several herbal ingredients which may not be appropriate for high-dose use. Ammonium Carbonate,Potassium Bicarbonate,Menthol, & Camphor.
Note: Manufactured by Buckley's. 


[*]*Cerose DM*
by Wyeth-Ayerst
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 15mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg,
Phenylephrine HCl 10mg,
Alcohol 2.4%.


[*]*Cheracol-D Cough Formula*
by Roberts
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 10mg,
Guaifenesin 100mg,
Alcohol 4.75%.


[*]*Cheracol Plus Cough Syrup Multisymptom Cough/Cold Formula*
by Roberts
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
DXM HBr 20mg,
Phenylpropanolamine HCl 25mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg,
Alcohol 8%.


[*]*Children's Vicks NyQuil Cold/Cough Relief*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
DXM HBr 15mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Comtrex Multi-Symptom Cold Reliever Tablets/Caplets*
by Bristol-Myers Products
Active Ingredients (per tablet):
Acetaminophen 500mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Comtrex Multi-Symptom Cold Reliever Liqui-Gels*
by Bristol-Myers Products
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
Acetaminophen 500mg,
Phenylpropanolamine HCl 12.5mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Comtrex Multi-Symptom Cold Reliever Liquid*
by Bristol-Myers Products
Active Ingredients (per fl. ounce):
Acetaminophen 1000mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg,
DXM HBr 30mg.


[*]*Comtrex Multi-Symptom Non-Drowsy Caplets*
by Bristol-Myers Products
Active Ingredients (per caplet):
Acetaminophen 500mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Comtrex Multi-Symptom Non-Drowsy Liquid-Gels*
by Bristol-Myers Products
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
Acetaminophen 500mg,
DXM HBr 15mg, 12.5 mg.


[*]*Contac Day & Night Cold/Flu Caplets*
by SmithKline Beecham Consumer
Active Ingredients (per day caplet):
Acetaminophen 650mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg,
DXM HBr 30mg.
 Active Ingredients (per night caplet): 

Acetaminophen 650mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg,
Diphenhydramine HCl 50mg.


[*]*Contac Severe Cold and Flu Formula Caplets*
by SmithKline Beecham Consumer
Active Ingredients (per caplet):
Phenylpropanolamine 12.5mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg,
Acetaminophen 500mg, DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Contac Severe Cold & Flu Non-Drowsy*
by SmithKline Beecham Consumer
Active Ingredients (per caplet):
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
Acetaminophen 325mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Coricidin Cough & Cold Tablets*
by Schering-Plough HealthCare
Active Ingredients (per tablet):
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg,
DXM HBr 30mg.
 Note: This is one of the more problamatic products as some people have very strong reactions to chlorpheniramine maleate. There have been several  reports of significant negative reactions (including fatalities) to this product when taken in high doses.



[*]*Cough X Lozenges*
by Ascher
Active Ingredients (per lozenge):
DXM HBr 5mg,
Benzocaine 2mg.


[*]*Creomulsion Cough Medicine Adult Formula*
Active Ingredients: (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 20mg,
Alcohol 1.4%
 Other ingredients:

Beechwood Creosote, Ipecac , Menthol
 Notes: This product contains ipecac which could induce vomiting at high doses.



[*]*CVS Tussin Maximum Strength Cough*
Active Ingredients: (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 15mg,
Alcohol 1.4%


[*]*CVS Tussin Maximum Strength Cough & Cold*
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 15mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg


[*]*Delsym Extended-Release Suspension*
by Fisons
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM Polistirex
 Notes: DXM Polistirex is a different form than DXM Hydrobromide. Contains DXM Polistirex equivalent to approx 30mg of DXM HBr.
Not Recommended



[*]*DexAlone* by DexAlone
Active Ingredients (per gelcap): 

[*]DXM Hydrobromide (30mg)
Notes: Manufactured by DexGen



[*]*Dimetapp DM Elixir*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Brompheniramine Maleate 2mg,
Phenylpropanolamine HCl 12.5mg,
DXM HBr 10mg.


[*]*Dorcol Children's Cough Syrup*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg,
Guaifenesin 50mg,
DXM HBr 5mg.


[*]*Drixoral Cough Liquid Caps*
by Schering-Plough HealthCare
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
DXM HBr 30mg.


[*]*Drixoral Cough + Congestion Liquid Caps*
by Schering-Plough HealthCare
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
DXM HBr 30mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg.


[*]*Drixoral Cough + Fever *
by Schering-Plough HealthCare
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
Acetaminophen
DXM HBr


[*]*Drixoral Cough + Sore Throat Liquid Caps*
by Schering-Plough HealthCare
Active Ingrediens (per softgel):
DXM HBr 15mg,
Acetaminophen 325mg.


[*]*Novahistine DMX*
by SmithKline Beecham Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 10mg,
Guaifenesin 100mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*PediaCare Cough-Cold Liquid*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 1mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg,
DXM HBr 5mg.


[*]*PediaCare Night Rest Cough-Cold Liquid*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 1mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg,
DXM HBr 7.5mg.


[*]*Pediatric Vicks 44d Dry Hacking Cough & Head Congestion*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
DXM HBr 15mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Pediatric Vicks 44e Chest Cough & Chest Congestion*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
DXM HBr 10mg,
Guaifenesin 100mg.


[*]*Pediatric Vicks 44m Cough & Cold Relief*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
DXM HBr 15mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg.


[*]*Robitussin Cold & Cough Liqui-Gels*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
Guaifenesin 200mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
DXM HBr 10mg.


[*]*Robitussin CoughGels*
by Wyeth Consumer Healthcare
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
DXM HBr 15mg.
 Notes: Product home page: Robitussin CoughGels.



[*]*Robitussin Maximum Strength Cough Suppressant*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Robitussin Maximum Strength Cough & Cold*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 15mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Robitussin Pediatric Cough & Cold Formula*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 7.5mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg.


[*]*Robitussin Pediatric Cough Suppressant*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 7.5mg.


[*]*Robitussin-CF*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Guaifenesin 100mg,
Phenylpropanolamine HCl 12.5mg,
DXM HBr 10mg.


[*]*Robitussin-DM*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Guaifenesin 100mg,
DXM HBr 10mg.


[*]*Robitussin Honey Cough*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 10mg.


[*]*Robitussin Maxiumum Strength Cough*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Robitussin Maxiumum Strength Cough & Cold*
by A.H. Robins Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 15mg.
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Sucrets 4-Hour Cough Suppressant*
by SmithKline Beecham Consumer
Active Ingredients (per lozenge):
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Sucrets 8-Hour Cough Suppressant*
by SmithKline Beecham Consumer
Active Ingredients (per lozenge):
DXM HBr 10mg. (unconfirmed)


[*]*Sudafed Cold & Cough LiquidCaps*
by WARNER WELLCOME
Active Ingredients (per softgel): 
Acetaminophen 250mg,
DXM HBr 10mg,
Guaifenesin 100mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Sudafed Cough Syrup*
by WARNER WELLCOME
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Pseudophedrine HCl 15mg,
DXM HBr 5mg,
Guaifenesin 100mg.


[*]*Sudafed Severe Cold Formula Caplets*
by WARNER WELLCOME
Active Ingredients (per caplet):
Acetaminophen 500mg,
DXM HBr 15mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Sudafed Severe Cold Formula Tablets*
by WARNER WELLCOME
Active Ingredients (per tablet):
Acetaminophen 500mg,
DXM HBr 15mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Theraflu Flu, Cold & Cough Medicine*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per packet):
Acetaminophen 650mg,
Pseudophedrine HCl 60mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg,
DXM HBr 20mg.


[*]*Theraflu Maximum Strength Nighttime Flu, Cold & Cough Medicine*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per packet):
Acetaminophen 1000mg,
DXM HBr 30mg,
Pseudophedrine HCl 60mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg.


[*]*Theraflu Maximum Strength Non-Drowsy Formula Flu, Cold & Cough Medicine*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per packet):
Acetaminophen 1000mg,
DXM HBr 30mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg.


[*]*Theraflu Maximum Strength Non-Drowsy Formula Caplets*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per caplet):
Acetaminophen 500mg,
DXM HBr 15mg,
Pseudophedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Triaminic AM Cough and Decongestant Formula*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 7.5mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg.


[*]*Triaminic Nite Light Nighttime Cough and Cold Medicine*
for Children
by Sandoz Consumer Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 1mg,
DXM HBr 7.5mg.
 Notes: In a palatable, grape-flavored, alcohol-free liquid.


[*]*Triaminic Sore Throat Formula*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Acetaminophen 160mg,
DXM HBr 7.5mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg.
 Notes: In a palatable, grape-flavored, alcohol-free liquid.



[*]*Triaminic-DM Syrup*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Phenylpropanolamine HCl 6.25mg,
DXM HBr 5mg.
 Notes: In a palatable, berry-flavored, alcohol-free liquid.



[*]*Triaminicol Multi-Symptom Cold Tablets*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per tablet):
Phenylpropanolamine HCl 12.5mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg,
DXM HBr 10mg.


[*]*Triaminicol Multi-Symptom Relief*
by Sandoz Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Phenylpropanolamine HCl 6.25mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 1mg,
DXM HBr 5mg.
 Notes: In a palatable, cherry-flavored, alcohol-free liquid.



[*]*Children's TYLENOL Cold Plus Cough Multi-Symptom Tablets*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per tablet):
Acetaminophen 80mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 0.5mg,
DXM HBr 2.5mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 7.5mg.
 Notes: Chewable cherry-flavored tablets.



[*]*Children's TYLENOL Cold Plus Cough Multi-Symptom Liquid*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
Acetaminophen 160mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 1mg,
DXM HBr 5mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg.
 Notes: Cherry-flavored, alcohol-free liquid.



[*]*Maximum Strength TYLENOL Flu Non Drowsiness*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
Acetaminophen 500mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Multi-Symptom TYLENOL Cold Complete Formula*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per tablet/caplet):
Acetaminophen 325mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Multi-Symptom TYLENOL Cold Non-Drowsy*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per tablet/caplet):
Acetaminophen 325mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Multi-Symptom TYLENOL Cold Severe Congestion*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
Guaifenesin 200mg
Acetaminophen 325mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Multi-Symptom TYLENOL Cough Medication*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
Acetaminophen 650mg,
DXM HBr 30mg.


[*]*Multi-Symptom TYLENOL Cough Medication with Decongestant*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
DXM HBr 30mg,
Acetaminophen 650mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg.


[*]*TYLENOL Cold Multi-Symptom Hot Medication Liquid Packets*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per packet):
Acetaminophen 650mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg,
Pseudoephedrine Hcl 60mg,
DXM HBr 30mg.


[*]*TYLENOL Cold Medication No Drowsiness Formula Caplets and Gelcaps*
by McNeil Consumer
Active Ingredients (per caplet/softgel):
Acetaminophen 325mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
DXM HBr 15mg.


[*]*Vicks 44 Cough / Dry Hacking Cough*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 15mg.
 Notes: Some Vick's literature reports dosage as 30mg per tablespoon. Vicks Product Info.



[*]*Vicks 44d Dry Hacking Cough & Head Congestion*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
DXM HBr 30mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg.


[*]*Vicks 44 LiquiCaps Cough, Cold & Flu Relief*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
DXM HBr 10mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg,
Acetaminophen 250mg.


[*]*Vicks 44 LiquiCaps Non-Drowsy Cough & Cold Relief*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
DXM HBr 30mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg.


[*]*Vicks 44e* 
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per tablespoonful/15mL):
DXM HBr 20mg,
Guaifenesin 200mg.


[*]*Vicks 44m Cough, Cold & Flu Relief*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM HBr 7.5mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 4mg,
Acetaminophen 650mg.


[*]*Vicks DayQuil Liquid*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per fluid ounce):
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg,
Guaifenesin 200mg,
Acetaminophen 650mg,
DXM HBr 20mg.


[*]*Vicks DayQuil LiquiCaps*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg,
Guaifenesin 100mg,
Acetaminophen 250mg,
DXM HBr 10mg.


[*]*Vicks NyQuil Hot Therapy Adult Nighttime Cold/Flu Hot Liquid Medicine*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per packet):
Doxylamine Succinate 12.5mg,
DXM HBr 30mg,
Acetaminophen 1000mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Vicks NyQuil LiquiCaps*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per softgel):
Doxylamine Succinate 6.25mg,
DXM HBr 10mg,
Acetaminophen 250mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 30mg.


[*]*Vicks NyQuil Liquid*
by Procter & Gamble
Active Ingredients (per fluid ounce):
Doxylamine Succinate 12.5mg,
DXM HBr 30mg,
Acetaminophen 1000mg,
Pseudoephedrine HCl 60mg.


[*]*PediaPressin Drops*
by Quintex
Active Ingredients (per drop):
Pseudoephedrine HCl 15mg,
Guaifenesin 50mg,
DXM HBr 5mg.


[*]*Scot-Tussin Sugar-Free DM*
by Scot-Tussin
Active Ingredients (per teaspoonful/5mL):
DXM 15mg,
Chlorpheniramine Maleate 2mg.
 Notes: This contains pure DXM, not DXM HBr.



[*]*Scot-Tussin Sugar-Free Cough Chasers Lozenges*
by Scot-Tussin
Active Ingredients (per lozenge):
DXM 2.5mg.
 Notes: This contains pure DXM, not DXM HBr.



[*]*Suppressin DM Caplets* 
by Quintex
Active Ingredients (per caplet):
DXM HBr 15mg,
Guaifenesin 200mg.
[*]*Zicam Cough Mist Max* 
by Matrixx Initiatives
Active Ingredients (per caplet):
DXM HBr 6mg per spray


----------



## panhead (Feb 17, 2008)

Im sorry but anybody who slams otc cough syrup to get high has something wrong with their thought process,it's that old " i must get high at all costs "attitude,ive been around a long time & people with that must get high no matter what it takes attitude generally do not go anywhere in life except straight to burger king.

When i was in prison i watched an idiot who just came out of quarentine drink toilet bowl cleaner,then a week later the same asshole took some shit that the nurse gave him for dry skin & rubbed it all over a kite ciggarette,let it dry for a few days & toked that fuker down.He wanted me to hit that mess, I was like go ahead with your bad self,ill take a big pass.

Anybody who's drinking that shit better wake the fuck up,not all health warnings are propaganda.


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah i just tripped DXM last night but i made sure it ONLY had DXM in it.. I think its called "Vicks 44" Maximum strength cough and cold medicine... Seriously if you're going to trip DXM MAKE SURE its the only ingredient... you can easily die due to large doses taken if theres other things in it.


----------



## SmokerE (Feb 17, 2008)

Why does this matter? I'm sure everyone knows that any drug taken in excess could lead to problems up to and including death. If someone is stupid enough to take enough to kill them the world is better off.


Minus of course the random allergic reaction.


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 17, 2008)

No dude theres a lot of kids my age that just hear of "robotripping" and go buy some random ass cough medicine that has like acetaminophen and guifanessin in them and they come into school saying how they had to get they're stomache pumped... 

PLUS theres a bunch that took triple C's which i've never takin but that apparently messes you up.


----------



## SmokerE (Feb 17, 2008)

danieljk91 said:


> No dude theres a lot of kids my age that just hear of "robotripping" and go buy some random ass cough medicine that has like acetaminophen and guifanessin in them and they come into school saying how they had to get they're stomache pumped...
> 
> PLUS theres a bunch that took triple C's which i've never takin but that apparently messes you up.


 
"kids"...adult site here.


----------



## danieljk91 (Feb 17, 2008)

Shit i call every1 my age "kids" and i'm 18... sry for wrong vocabulary but i dont see what that has anything to do w/ the subject.


----------



## xbravoz (Feb 17, 2008)

what kind of high do you get from dxm.....Honestly I though it was some dumb ass thing kids do because they cant get alcohol.


----------



## iblazethatkush (Feb 17, 2008)

xbravoz said:


> what kind of high do you get from dxm.....Honestly I though it was some dumb ass thing kids do because they cant get alcohol.


 Pretty much. It's OK but not something you'd do when there's other drugs available.


----------

